# scrap and cut off storage prolem



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Clearly I have a wood storage issue. Not the big long stuff, that fits up the the rafters quite nicely. The little stuff. The cut offs, The stuff I should probably just pitch, but I hate cutting up along board when all I need is a little piece for a switch plate or toy car or drawer pull or something.

So does anybody here share my wood scrap hoarding affliction, and if so, do you have any tips on keeping it from looking like the second little pigs house post wolf.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean. No matter how small, it's still good for something.

One thing I do is store them in boxes for easy stacking. I keep similar shapes together that way. Other boxes will have mdf or baltic birth plywood scraps, or exotics, this way I know where to look .


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I heat my shop with them, I know it seems watseful but a clean shop is a nicer place to work…. I do keep a little stash of really nice cutoffs though.


----------



## Hybridwoodworker (Jul 24, 2012)

I have one box for plywood scraps, one for pine and several shelves for exotics (That is everything else). It all looks like yours but some of mine may be labeled so I know what type of wood it is. I am hoping this year to occupy one bay of the garage, install some 18" deep shelves and start sorting into sections, by type. I have better luck with shelves than I do with boxes.

BRuce


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm in the process of thinning out my offcuts. I made a rolling cart with 3 levels on it. Top level is for 12" or less, center is for 18" or less and bottom is also 18" max cutoffs. I can probably store 50bf or so on the cart, but resist keeping anything less than what I would use for any of my smaller projects. I save only hardwoods and exotics, no small ply or pine or stuff that I can get real cheap if I need it.

So far, I've heated the shop for 2 days with all the stuff I've sorted out. Let's see how it works tomorrow when the high temp is probably not going above 0 degrees!

John


----------



## Josh122 (Jan 2, 2014)

I really wish I could help here, but alas, I cannot. I started out using 5 gallon buckets to separate different sizes or offcuts that would make good cleats or runners…..now all I have is a corner full of buckets that if you pull one piece out, there will be 20 others coming with it. I'm thinking Madwood's idea is probably about as good as it gets, though I don't really need to heat my shop here in the middle of the desert…


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

I've found the easiest way to deal with them is to stack them precariously along the wall. Luckily, the one you need will be on the bottom of the stack!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

I used old plastic milk crates, open construct









They can be moved easily and you can see what's in them….


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Bigger Buckets? LOL


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Madwood, I think shelving might be the way to go, maybe with plastic milk crates on them Crowie. My current system of plastic tubs and 5 gallon buckets in the corner is NOT working.

I'd love the heat with the stuff, but have the set up to do that.


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

I plan on heating the shop on Monday when temps will be -11 for the HIGH with my cutoffs.


----------



## Hybridwoodworker (Jul 24, 2012)

This looks like an interesting option



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/5559199513436873/

BRuce


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That's just like (almost) the shelves at Rockler for their boutique wood.

I made totes long enough to hold the 2' long boutique wood, and put them either on shelves that I built or in a melamine-covered particle wood cabinet I bought from a borg store. That cabinet is cheaper and quicker than anything I could make, even if it is kind of cheesy. The totes are finished variously with shellac, Varathane and lacquer, whatever I have left over from a project at the time. If you buy boutique wood from Rockler or Woodcraft or even the local do-it center, the totes can easily hold $200 worth of little sticks. Kind of a sickness, I guess. Except that that beautiful wood makes beautiful boxes which can go for beautiful prices. So there you are.

I wouldn't put wood in buckets- it will probably warp. That's why I made the totes; I put cheap heavy stuff on top to keep the good stuff from moving until I use it. Of course, I pretty much find that piece of curly Movingui I want to use at the bottom…


----------

